# Sub EQ



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

HEy all, Im doing a 15" vented sub enclosure and I would like to have an EQ for more control, can anybody give some suggestions as to brand and features?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess you musn't know that one of the main features of our site is the BFD | REW Forum. 

We recommend the FBQ2496 or the DSP1124P.

You can also read our BFD Guide and the free REW software to eq your room.

brucek


----------



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

Awww... thank you, I didn't realize what he BFD was about!


----------

